# cmd.exe für 98



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen...
Folgendes Problem: Ich würde gerne im Netzwerk meiner Schule kurz nachrichten per cmd.exe versenden.Leider ist mir bei meinem ersten versuch aufgefallen das 98 garkein cmd.exe hat. Darum habe ich als ich wieder zuhause war mir diverse lantalk progamme gezogen , die eigentlich auch unter 98 laufen müssten... Nun tuen es diese aber auch nicht. Nun zu meiner Frage : Kann ich cmd.exe irendwo ziehen und auf den schulrechner packen ?.Oder bringt auch cmd.exe nichts und den rechnern wurde diese Funktion ausgetrieben(ist das überhaupt möglich?)


Diggicell


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

cmd . exe = 0 command.com , zumindest so in etwa... = MS Doseingabeaufforderung in Win 98...

Was hat das jetzt mit Nachrichten zu tun?

Net.exe ist die Datei zum Nachrichten versenden... (Oder?)


----------



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

hmm ne . command.com ging auch net... Nene , zumindest bei XP , musste cmd.exe und dann den befehl net send eingeben...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

cmd ist die Komandoebene!!!!

Und net = net.exe eine weitere 16 Bit Anwendung!

Ist auf dem Win 98 PC Netzwerk und Net.exe installiert?


----------



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

net.exe hab ich noch net probieren koennen... kann ich mit diesem befehl auch net send ausführen ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

Gib mal auf der Kommandoebene Net/Help ein, dort bekommst Du die Antwort....

Fürs Nachrichten senden unter Win 9x ist Winpopup zuständig...!

Arbeitet auch mit net send zusammen (bedingt)!


----------



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

Und ist es möglich diese Funktion generell aus zu schalten ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

Theoretisch gesehen, nein sogar praktisch gesehen kann man das
( alles) deaktivieren...


----------



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

und gibt es ne möglichkeit das auch wieder anzuschalten?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

Wenn das in der Schule aus gestellt wurde wird es einen Grund haben -oder?

Also: Nein !!! (nicht gennerell "Nein", aber in diesem Zusammenhang!)


----------



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

ja ne , jetzt nicht in dem Zusammenhang... ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen ob desch geht...will da bestimmt nichts verbotenes machen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

..natürlich kannst Du das auch wieder anschalten, wenn irgendwo was deaktiviert und/oder gelöscht wurde!

Aber wie gesagt, ich erläutere jetzt nicht wie!


----------



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

das "wie" würde mich aber schon interessieren ... dann muss ich wohl zum nächsten Forum springen  Bzw. verstehe ich es net dass du das net weiter erläutern willst , da es ja wirklich nur um diese net send funtkion geht...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2003)

Wir sind zwar "User helfen User" Forum, aber leider nicht unter dem Motto:



> Ich würde gerne im Netzwerk meiner Schule kurz nachrichten per cmd.exe versenden.



Tut mir leid, wenn die Schule das gesperrt hat, zum Beispiel durch löschen der Datei, Speeren bestimmter Netzbefehle, sperren von Ports ( Firewall) etc. hat sie Ihren Grund.

Wenn Du das darfst, sprech den Admin der Scul PCs an das er es freigeben soll!!!


----------



## Diggicell (28. Februar 2003)

hmm ne , dennoch vielen dank... der admin wird nicht wissen wovon ich rede , da er selbst zum pc auschalten ein handbuch brauch. Also wie gesagt vielen dank , vieleicht klappts ja auch mit den oben genannten befehlen...


----------



## derGugi (28. Februar 2003)

der befehl net send gibt es nicht fürs win 98. du musst anstatt cmd.exe im ausführen winpopup eingeben. hat zwar webcutdirector schon gesagt, aber ich denke nicht, dass dus kapiert hast


----------

